# Lawn feed safe to a rabbit ?



## JamesRees05 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi, 

jusr wondering if there's a lawn feed available that is safe for a rabbit to graze on?

I have miracle grow lawn feed, does anyone know if it is safe? doesn't say anything on the box?

any feedback would be great


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

No lawn feed is completely safe, If you treat your lawn you need it to really rain well a couple of times or water it in well over a couple of days before putting animals back out. Normally on lawn feeds it will say whether its safe for animals or not, but i would still makesure its been watered into the ground really well first.


----------



## JamesRees05 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok thanks for your help


----------

